# Sweets have a litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sugar and Honey are both agouti based tris that don't show, I'd say they carried tri, but I was stomped on for saying that, though I don't know any other way to put it. Sugar is the msaked agouti, Honey is the way too dark marked argente. The babies are about two weeks old.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------

